# Under-training?



## Andy_Massaro (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a pretty good understanding of the whole workout building regiment but I'm not sure if this is too light of a workload for myself. I was wondering what you guys were thinking. I've been doing this one day full body regiment 3x a week for the past two weeks ( just getting back into the swing of things )

Bench Press supersetted with Assisted Pullups ( 3x10-12 rep range )
Front Squats supersetted with SLDL ( 3x10-12 rep range )
DB Bent Rows supersetted with Military Press ( 3x10-12 rep range )

Since they're all compound movements, and do a good job of getting my heart rate up, I was under the impression that it was a good place to start. Now I'm beginning to think that it's possible that I can be more efficient in the gym.

I've read the stickies and I hope you guys don't scrutinize me. My goal is to increase my bench and front squat to at least my body weight by the end of the summer ( 150lbs ) right now I am repping around 95 ( heavily concentrated on good form )

Thanks guys! Let me know!


----------



## booze (Apr 28, 2012)

That looks terrible to me, I wouldn't grow with that. What's yr overall goal?


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Apr 28, 2012)

long term, I'd like to pack on around 15-20 lbs of solid muscle in the next year or so


----------



## booze (Apr 28, 2012)

Won't happen with that program.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Apr 30, 2012)

Realistically it's not gonna happen period, with that routine or any other one. Set your sight a little lower because no one really puts on that kind of muscle in a year, most not in two. Pick up a book or a magazine once a month. After you learn to weed through the BS you'll be much better equiped to grow.


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 30, 2012)

I'll give him 1 thing he is honest so id go with a split routine focus on a muscle group per day instead and go harder like say you bench that day  do bench-   flat ,incline, flys, then triceps then a day off then legs the next time squats , legs press, leg extensions , lunges , sit ups type shit day off

then back chin ups or pull downs , military press , rows 
 I think you might gain better that way then full body 3 x a week and you need to eat your ass of till you can't eat no more and put more weight on the bard get a spotter you got to start somewhere and you are so that's good   i got bigger doing split then Fullbody cause this gives you more time to heal and use your other muscle groups while your healing and eat did I say that   and eat   it seems like you metabolizim  is high!!!! So eat and rest is why i say every other day cause mine is high also it was hard for me to gain


----------



## Gissurjon (Apr 30, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Realistically it's not gonna happen period, with that routine or any other one. Set your sight a little lower because *no one really puts on that kind of muscle in a year, most not in two*. Pick up a book or a magazine once a month. After you learn to weed through the BS you'll be much better equiped to grow.



What a bunch of horseshit.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 1, 2012)

If everyone walked around putting on 15 to 20lbs of muscle every year what would people look like. I guess your another delusional person that thinks he can put on more muscle than the pros.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 2, 2012)

Andy_Massaro said:


> long term, I'd like to pack on around 15-20 lbs of solid muscle in the next year or so



Yea, that's not gonna happen with that routine.  However, if you switch up your routine and your diets in check, you should have no problem naturally gaining 15-20lbs of muscle in a year (judging by your avi).


----------



## tinyshrek (May 2, 2012)

That's all I see in the gym now is a shit load of undertraining... That's why 90% of people look like shit


----------



## NVRBDR (May 2, 2012)

15-20lbs in a year or so, 100% achievable with a better routine and proper nutrition plan, based on the pic in your avi, I would say go natural.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 2, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> If everyone walked around putting on 15 to 20lbs of muscle every year what would people look like. I guess your another delusional person that thinks he can put on more muscle than the pros.



Hold up, you went from "no one really" to "if everybody". Which one is it? There are plenty of people who have put on 15-20 lbs of muscle in a year, newbies do this frequently. There are plenty of cats on this very board that have, and have evidence to back it up. Asswipe, pros don't put on 15-20 every year because they are pressing their absolute limits, progress slows down the further you get. I can assure you when they first start shooting up they gain more than 20 lbs in a year.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 2, 2012)

Shit, I went from 195 to 245 with about 15-20 lbs being fat, in a year when I first started...


----------



## Gissurjon (May 2, 2012)

And nobody said you could do it year after year, if you weren't an idiot you would realize that we are talking about beginning stages of one's weightlifting "career"


----------



## sassy69 (May 2, 2012)

For one, doing supersets is more of an aerobic vs an anaerobic workout - more fat burning, less muscle building-oriented.

Would probably recommend you research some good hypertrophy programs (E.g. 5x5) and focus your diet to support heavy lifting to build.


----------



## Merkaba (May 2, 2012)

1. Split that shit up. If you only have three days, I would do one heavy day of legs, one heavy day of chest and back, then one full body dynamic/lighter day with whatever fun shit you want to throw in..or I guess it depends on what days you have, the period of time between them...???  Maybe you could split it up in two blocks and do some upper and lower and have them rotating between days so you can them heavy at least once a week.
2. Eat. And I would recommend tracking your intake while you do it so you're not wasting time.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 3, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Hold up, you went from "no one really" to "if everybody". Which one is it? There are plenty of people who have put on 15-20 lbs of muscle in a year, newbies do this frequently. There are plenty of cats on this very board that have, and have evidence to back it up. Asswipe, pros don't put on 15-20 every year because they are pressing their absolute limits, progress slows down the further you get. I can assure you when they first start shooting up they gain more than 20 lbs in a year.



First off let me revisit what I said and be a little more thorough. Yes 15-20lbs of mucles growth is achievable in a year. However a male can only realisticly achieve .5lbs a week if he is doing everything perfect all year long (read a book instead of just magazines). This includes nutrition, proper sleep, training, at least decent genetics and its still PROBABLY not going to happen unless you are new to training. Also things come up in life and injuries happen, both can knock you out of the gym for weeks at a time. Granted there are exceptions to the rules. If you are on gear or have perfect genetics then you are one of those exceptions.

Based on the fact the guy said that he was getting back into the swing of things I would assume he's not a newbie, so that advantage is gone. Everyone can recomend all the routines they want, most of which will work since the guys on here have probably been training awhile. But until this guy figures out what works for him it's another disadvantage that has no idea what a routine should look like, which is why I suggested reading....less bull shit to muddle through.

As far bodybuilders gaining crazy amounts when they first start.....really?

Bottom line is 20 lbs IS NOT a realistic goal.


----------



## sassy69 (May 3, 2012)

^^ Just to carry the thought - if you're a young male in the prime of youth - testosterone is raging and you're probably not completely filled out yet anyway, or just skinny and never did anything specific to 'build', you will probably grow like a weed if you eat and lift like a mutherfucker. But generally instead of fixating on this or that goal, focus on making your gains good quality and not sudden huge change not supported by continued diet and training or big swings from bulker to cutter, and optimizing to minimize fat gain, and you will have some very good quality gains that will stay with you.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 3, 2012)

With that program you should be fine.


----------



## Gissurjon (May 3, 2012)

IR0NASSAULT said:


> Realistically it's not gonna happen period, with that routine or any other one. Set your sight a little lower because* no one really puts on that kind of muscle in a year*, most not in two. *Pick up a book or a magazine once a month*. After you learn to weed through the BS you'll be much better equiped to grow.





IR0NASSAULT said:


> First off let me revisit what I said and be a little more thorough. Yes 15-20lbs of mucles growth is achievable in a year. However a male can only realisticly achieve .5lbs a week if he is doing everything perfect all year long *(read a book instead of just magazines)*. This includes nutrition, proper sleep, training, at least decent genetics and its still PROBABLY not going to happen unless you are new to training. Also things come up in life and injuries happen, both can knock you out of the gym for weeks at a time. Granted there are exceptions to the rules. If you are on gear or have perfect genetics then you are one of those exceptions.
> 
> Based on the fact the guy said that he was getting back into the swing of things I would assume he's not a newbie, so that advantage is gone. Everyone can recomend all the routines they want, most of which will work since the guys on here have probably been training awhile. But until this guy figures out what works for him it's another disadvantage that has no idea what a routine should look like, which is why I suggested reading....less bull shit to muddle through.
> 
> ...



Which one is it? "no one really does it" or "yea some can but not him"..."pick up a magazine or a book" or "read a book and not just magazines"? 

Since you pretty much talk out your ass, I recommend you read your previous post just to make sure you don't contradict yourself. You know that saying: "if you tell the truth you will never have to remember what you said"?

P.S. Nowhere did I say anything about the original poster, my original post was a response to the false claim that nobody puts on 15-20 lbs in a year, that's a lie and we all know it.

"read a book not just a magazine" get the f*** outta here homeboy, ain't nobody wasting their time scoping half naked juice heads round this muthafu**a.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 4, 2012)

Gissurjon said:


> Which one is it? "no one really does it" or "yea some can but not him"..."pick up a magazine or a book" or "read a book and not just magazines"?
> 
> Since you pretty much talk out your ass, I recommend you read your previous post just to make sure you don't contradict yourself. You know that saying: "if you tell the truth you will never have to remember what you said"?
> 
> ...



 You must not read much at all because your reading comprehension is horrible. When I first posted we were talking about this guy not the whole bodyduilding community. Secondly VERY FEW PEOPLE actually gain that kind of muscle in a year. I don't know how to be more plain than that. I'm not here to make false claims, inflate egos or create more delusional people in the bodybuilding communtiy. Would you like some links to articles written by people that have been professionals in the sport for 20 plus years or maybe a list of books or encyclopedias that dissagree with the fact you can gain 15-20lbs of mucle after your second year of training unless on gear. Would you like the rates and percentages in which a typical males growth of muscle will decrease through years of training. Your whole argument is hollow. "I did it" and "people do it all the time" have no factual basis.


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (May 4, 2012)

Andy_Massaro said:


> I have a pretty good understanding of the whole workout building regiment but I'm not sure if this is too light of a workload for myself. I was wondering what you guys were thinking. I've been doing this one day full body regiment 3x a week for the past two weeks ( just getting back into the swing of things )
> 
> Bench Press supersetted with Assisted Pullups ( 3x10-12 rep range )
> Front Squats supersetted with SLDL ( 3x10-12 rep range )
> ...



I personally think that routine isn't gonna work but who is to say it won't. For the past couple years I have been doing a four day split over five days and it worked great until recently. I changed it up against better judgement to a three day split over five days and it seems to be working better than the four day split ever did. Granted my body could be growing just because of changing routines but I think I'll see real improvement with the way it's going. My point is I thought I knew the way it was suppose to be done and wouldn't have grown much if I hadn't read something that suggested otherwise (Musclemag Internationals Encyclopedia of Bodybuilding: The Complete A-Z Book on Muscle Building). If you want to grow you have to read period. Try diffrent routines, eat and sleep like you should and your body will control the rest. I was not trying to say you absolutely could not gain a large size of muscle in a year just that the chances of you doing it was slim. Keeping your goals realistic will keep you from being dissapointed in your progress and help you stay focused on the task at hand.


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

Andy_Massaro said:


> I have a pretty good understanding of the whole workout building regiment but I'm not sure if this is too light of a workload for myself. I was wondering what you guys were thinking. I've been doing this one day full body regiment 3x a week for the past two weeks ( just getting back into the swing of things )
> 
> Bench Press supersetted with Assisted Pullups ( 3x10-12 rep range )
> Front Squats supersetted with SLDL ( 3x10-12 rep range )
> ...



newbies to resistance training can make great increases in muscle mass and strength quickly because the body is in it's highest most untrained state.  using progressive resistance along with a high calorie diet most newbies can easily gain 30-40 lbs in the first 2 years +/- depending on their body composition.

is there a reason why you are trying to do everything in 3 days?  I would design a workout that utilizes mostly compound exercises for each major muscle group and focus on those.  maximum strength increases only come once proper form has been mastered and that takes time.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 5, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> That's all I see in the gym now is a shit load of undertraining... That's why 90% of people look like shit



My gym is the exact opposite of this. All I see is guys overtraining.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 5, 2012)

Ive been lifting for 15 years and gained more in the last year doing only 3 days a week than i ever did the previous 14 years doing 5-6 days a week. You can definitely make good gains lifting 3 days a week if you train right and eat clean and eat a lot.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 5, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> My gym is the exact opposite of this. All I see is guys overtraining.



There is no such thing as overtraining. There is just under eating and under sleeping... Firm believer in this. A lot aid people stay in the gym for hours doing random sets that's not over training that's just wasting time.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> There is no such thing as overtraining. There is just under eating and under sleeping... Firm believer in this. A lot aid people stay in the gym for hours doing random sets that's not over training that's just wasting time.



Dumbest thing ive ever read


----------



## tinyshrek (May 6, 2012)

32bulkcycle said:


> Dumbest thing ive ever read



Is it really big guy? How can I do two hours of cardio a day and train an hour a day and still get stronger and bigger growing into a show. I think ur quote shows how ignorant and close minded u r... If u had any intelligence and actually asked trainers(hany, George, John meadows etc.) they all say the same thing. Idiot... Even guys like jay, Phil, kuclo, branch, Evan, Kai all say the same. Unless you have tried it shut ur mouth


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Is it really big guy? How can I do two hours of cardio a day and train an hour a day and still get stronger and bigger growing into a show. I think ur quote shows how ignorant and close minded u r... If u had any intelligence and actually asked trainers(hany, George, John meadows etc.) they all say the same thing. Idiot... Even guys like jay, Phil, kuclo, branch, Evan, Kai all say the same. Unless you have tried it shut ur mouth



To say there's no such thing as overtraining is complete horse shit and everybody knows that. If I do 2 hours on chest on Monday then 2 more hours on chest on Tuesday then another 2 hours of chest on Wednesday I'm not overtraining at all? I know this is an extreme example but of course you can overtrain your muscles. Also what the fuck are you talking about with the 2 hours of cardio and an hour training and getting stronger. I never fucking said that. All i said was that a lot of guys at my gym overtrain. You need to go back and re-read what I wrote. I think your mixing me up with somebody else which is understandable seeing as you're a fucking retard


----------



## tinyshrek (May 6, 2012)

I understand now bro. What I'm saying is 95% of people undertrain. Sure you have your idiot CHEST/ARMS everyday overtraining those bodyparts. But the vast majority of people train with no intensity, structure or end state(goal), that's why there are the same fat and or skinny people in the gym every year never changing


----------



## Calves of Steel (May 6, 2012)

Completely disagree with this philosophy! MOST people trying to get big overtrain. Too much volume, too much effort, much longer recovery time, and the net result is not as good. Depending on genetics, juice, and calories most people still tend to do too much. My roommate does 20 sets of chest every workout, I'm doing closer to 10 with similar intensity. Any more than that and I get crazy muscle cramps all day afterwards, and those cramps mess up my shit up really bad and cause recovery to take way longer. Chances are though, if you're getting DOMS from every workout, you're doing too much. It's one thing to repair, and it's another to repair and get a bit bigger.


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 6, 2012)

Well the way you wrote it it seemed like you thought it was impossible to overtrain your muscles which we know isnt true. Thats what i was getting at. I agree that a lot of people do their workouts with zero intensity and then wonder why theyre not making progress


----------



## 32bulkcycle (May 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I understand now bro. What I'm saying is 95% of people undertrain. Sure you have your idiot CHEST/ARMS everyday overtraining those bodyparts. But the vast majority of people train with no intensity, structure or end state(goal), that's why there are the same fat and or skinny people in the gym every year never changing



Well the way you wrote it it seemed like you thought it was impossible to overtrain your muscles which we know isnt true. Thats what i was getting at. I agree that a lot of people do their workouts with zero intensity and then wonder why theyre not making progress


----------



## tinyshrek (May 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> That's all I see in the gym now is a shit load of undertraining... That's why 90% of people look like shit



My post from the beginning of thread. Point being most people are too worried about overtraining when they should be worried about undertrainiing... Unless ur blasting one bodypart 3-4 times a week, as long as ur diet is on point with sleep you will grow and be fine. How fast u grow is based off genetics


----------



## tinyshrek (May 6, 2012)

I do believe young kids especially get Adrenal burnout from WAY to many pre workout stims. Those things are horrible for ur nervous system and should be used only when absolutely necessary, cuz they will fry ur nervous system


----------



## zoco (May 7, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> There is no such thing as overtraining. There is just under eating and under sleeping... Firm believer in this. A lot aid people stay in the gym for hours doing random sets that's not over training that's just wasting time.



Bull***t


----------

